# period after 2ww and negative result



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi just need alittle advice my period is very heavy and clotty is this normal after a iui cycle tests were all negative so is it because of the drugs etc i do normally bleed fairly heavy but no clots any advice would be great many thanks in advance from paula


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Not unusual to have a heavier than normal period and it is because of the drugs so don't worry.

Ruth


----------

